# Hello &#x1f44b;



## ChristineT (Aug 30, 2018)

Hey everyone! I’m Christine! I’m 34, I’ve been married for 12 years and I’m from Shreveport/Bossier, Louisiana! I found this forum because I am needing help from other fellow married couples on some issues I am having currently with my husband!


----------



## Blaine (Jul 23, 2015)

Welcome to TAM Whats the problem?


----------



## jlg07 (Feb 24, 2017)

Welcome -- post away about your issues -- I'm sure there will be tons of advice given. Some of it even good :wink2:


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

If your username is your real name then you might want to change it if anonymity is important. Regardless,welcome to TAM!


----------



## ChristineT (Aug 30, 2018)

I'm gonna post that in the topic (sex & relationships) lol


----------



## GusPolinski (Jan 21, 2014)

TBT said:


> If your username is your real name then you might want to change it if anonymity is important. Regardless,welcome to TAM!


Agreed.

I'd also recommend picking a much more generic avatar pic.


----------



## ChristineT (Aug 30, 2018)

I've been trying to reach an admin or someone to help me change my user name -- FB did that to me


----------



## ChristineT (Aug 30, 2018)

GusPolinski said:


> Agreed.
> 
> I'd also recommend picking a much more generic avatar pic.



I've been trying to reach someone to help me change my user name - I didn't chose the one I have..


----------



## Decorum (Sep 7, 2012)

Christine Thomas said:


> I've been trying to reach someone to help me change my user name - I didn't chose the one I have..


 @MattMatt


----------



## chillymorn69 (Jun 27, 2016)

Christine Thomas said:


> I've been trying to reach an admin or someone to help me change my user name -- FB did that to me


Welcome

My first bit of advice is .....get off face book!


----------



## TBT (Dec 20, 2011)

Christine Thomas said:


> I've been trying to reach an admin or someone to help me change my user name -- FB did that to me


 @EleGirl


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Christine Thomas said:


> I've been trying to reach someone to help me change my user name - I didn't chose the one I have..



What do you want as a user name? I'll change it.


----------

